# Any Interest? Central/Western NY Get Together



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

As the title says just trying to see if there is enough interest to put together a meet. I'm thinking maybe hold it somewhere in the area of Letchworth State Park. We will see what type of interest there is and that would really determine potential locations depending on where everyone is traveling from. We suck around here with hardly any shows except the occasional one in Syracuse. So I think a gathering would be fantastic. I don't mind traveling to the NC meet or a couple others but something by home would be wonderful. I don't really have any date in mind or really any location so suggestions are welcome along with your expressed interest.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

come south east


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Like say .... Stony Point?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Like say .... Stony Point?


I know a place there..


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Stony Point works for me! Count me in....can bring cheese dip....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Stony Point isnt west NY though. I'm working with my landlord on setting up a MECA event though. Lets focus on the west NY get together for this thread


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks. I agree. You downstate types are more than welcome to drive up here. 

However Stony Point will always be in my heart. I bought my Maxima there and registered over at Rockland DMV to drive it home.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Thanks. I agree. However you downstate types are more than welcome to drive up here.
> 
> However Stony Point will always be in my heart. I bought my Maxima there and registered over at Rockland DMV to drive it home.


really? you drive all the way to Stony Point to get a Maxima? where in stony point was it?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> really? you drive all the way to Stony Point to get a Maxima? where in stony point was it?


It was something like Hasting, Chestnut, ..... It was a nice neighborhood. Real wooded, lots of space between houses, and on a hill. I could have just passed those streets on the way there. Liberty comes to mind too. 

It was a guys Florida car. He used it at his summer home but had to many cars down there so he brought it up here. A couple months later his childhood dream car fell in his lap and his wife said one of his 4 cars had to go. So I got a car that never seen a winter right here in good ole salty, NY. He was so happy to sell it to me as it was my childhood dream car. He said it was his favorite daily driver ever (it's a 5 speed) and was sad when he made the choice.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> He was so happy to sell it to me as it was my childhood dream car.


Wow, you and I could not have had more different childhoods.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Interested depending on date...


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd be down depending on the date. I know the month of August is already booked for me though. Being that I live in Erie PA western NY sounds extremely enticing LOL.
I can bring some of our locally made Smith's hot dogs which I've been told people outside of Erie go bananas for.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Indeed. I'll take a quality dog over a burger 9/10 times.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sahlen's hot dogs are what it is around here. When I go to NC that's what I get asked to bring. And maybe some Tim Hortons and Seneca's smokes.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Onyx1136 said:


> Wow, you and I could not have had more different childhoods.


A lot of my friends own hooked up, souped up, 1960-70 something whatever's. They always trash me for my Maxima. My response is always the same. I switched a chip, swapped an air box then drove my Maxima 150 (down a hill) and took a 80° turn at 50mph. All that money and time and you guys still can't do that with your heavy ass , outdated suspension cars. 

I do get some respect for 93' Blazer with gold Dayton's. Go figure.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> Sahlen's hot dogs are what it is around here. When I go to NC that's what I get asked to bring. And maybe some Tim Hortons and Seneca's smokes.


If this happens maybe we can turn this into a hotdog tasting competition :laugh:


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Take it easy. This ain't that kind of forum!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> It was something like Hasting, Chestnut, ..... It was a nice neighborhood. Real wooded, lots of space between houses, and on a hill. I could have just passed those streets on the way there. Liberty comes to mind too.
> 
> It was a guys Florida car. He used it at his summer home but had to many cars down there so he brought it up here. A couple months later his childhood dream car fell in his lap and his wife said one of his 4 cars had to go. So I got a car that never seen a winter right here in good ole salty, NY. He was so happy to sell it to me as it was my childhood dream car. He said it was his favorite daily driver ever (it's a 5 speed) and was sad when he made the choice.


Dude.. I live right off of hastings/chestnut. Do you remember the guys name or what other cars he had?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> Take it easy. This ain't that kind of forum!


:laugh:


----------

